# רבנות - היערכות לחתונה



## אתי אלבכרי (24/7/05)

../images/Emo124.gif רבנות - היערכות לחתונה 
היות ושואלים על רבנויות כל הזמן בבקשות למידע רלוונטי אני מאוד אשמח אם כל אחד ישרשר לכאן: איזו רבנות, מה דרשו מכם, חוויות, מסמכים, עלויות ושעות קבלה. ונצרף את זה לטאג ליינס.


----------



## o r l y 7 (24/7/05)

אמנם עוד לא פתחנן תיק אבל... 
לפני שבוע וחצי לערך הלכתי להוציא תעודת רווקות בנתניה. פחדתי מכל הסיפורים על הרבנות והיחס אבל הופתעתי, הרב שטיפל היה חביב, אפשר להגיד מצחיק אפילו, לא באתי עם עדים כי לא ידעתי את מי להביא, אמר שאין בעיה הם יכולים להגיע לחתום בלעדי רק שיבואו עם ת"ז ויגידו את שם המשפחה,לאחר שעה הגיעו שני עדים לחתום והכל היה בסדר, לא עשו חקירות מיותרות. עדיין לא קיבלתי את התעודה מקווה שזה יהיה בימים הקרובים מבחינת מחיר, 135 ש"ח ללא הנחה


----------



## ד פ י 1 (26/7/05)

מתי הם פתוחים? 
כל הזמן תפוס שם...


----------



## JakoNTeddy (24/7/05)

חוויה חלקית - תעודת רווקות בת"א 
לת"א צריך להביא: - תעודת זהות (עם הספח) - 2 תמונות פספורט - תעודת לידה - תעודת נישואין של ההורים - אחד ההורים - 2 עדים גברים ללא קשר משפחתי, שמכירים לפחות 5 שנים (שואלים אותם ממתי הם מכירים, ואם הם מעידים שאני לא ולא הייתי מעולם נשואה או מאורסת והם צריכים תעודה מזהה כלומר רשיון או תעודת זהות) העדים יכולים להגיע בנפרד. תוך 3 ימים צריך להתקשר לברר אם התעודה מוכנה (שלי אכן היתה מוכנה) עלות 135 ש"ח - ואיו הנחות מקווה שתוך שבוע תהיה לי עוד אינפורציה לגבי תעודת נישואין בהרצליה


----------



## meitaly6 (24/7/05)

האם קיבלתם את תעודת הרווקות במקום 
, לאחר שהייתה מוכנה או שהיא נשלחת בדואר?


----------



## JakoNTeddy (24/7/05)

בת"א הם לא מוכנים לשלוח את התעודה 
בדואר בשום פנים. צריך לאסוף אותה ידנית. בעיקרון את אישית אמורה לאסוף את התעודה מהרבנות כשהיא מוכנה, אבל קיימת אפשרות בזמן שאת שם נרשמת להגיד שם (מלא ותעודת זהות) של מישהו אחר שיאסוף במקומך את התעודה המוכנה. אם לא נותנים להם במקום את כל הפרטים- רק את תוכלי לאסוף אותה.


----------



## meitaly6 (24/7/05)

מצויין! תודה רבה על המידע.


----------



## אביה02 (24/7/05)

ת. רווקות ,רבנות חולון 
דרוש: 2 תמונות פספורט. כתובה/תעודת נשואין של ההורים. תעודת זהות כוללת ספח. אמא יקרה. 2 עדים (יכולים לבוא בזמנם החופשי) תשלום 135 ש"ח שעות קבלה: ימים א-ה לפני צהרים 9:00-13:00 יום ג' אחר צהריים 16:00-18:30 ביום שהיתי ההמתנה היתה סבירה. (כמו בכל מוסד ציבורי ישן ומיושן) ואחרי חתימת העדים יש לשוב ולקחת את התעודה.


----------



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (24/7/05)

יש לך פרטים על תעודת נישואים ? 
כי אני לא צריכה להוציא תעודת רווקות


----------



## אביה02 (24/7/05)

לא. תוכלי להתקשר 
אליהם. זו אותה פרצדורה בגדול.


----------



## ח י פ י (24/7/05)

רבנות רמת השרון 
פתחנו שם תיק. אני הוצאתי תעודת רווקות בת"א. ביקשו מאיתנו: 3 תמונות פספורט ממנו אחד מההורים שלו היה צריך להגיע 340 שקל (סטודנטים) תעודת נישואים של ההורים שלו אישור כשרות של המקום, הבר והקייטרינג אישור של הרב המחתן (לקחנו רב מצוהר) 2 עדים ממני: תעודת רווקות + 2 תמונות פספורט. בנוסף ביקשו ממני גם את תעודת הנישואים של ההורים שלי, למרות שזו כנראה הייתה טעות הדרכת הכלות שם כללה שני מפגשים, הייתה די סיוטית, ולפני זה הייתי צריכה לגשת לרבנית שתאשר לי את תאריך החתונה. הם דורשים את האישור של המקווה כשבאים להוציא תעודת נישואים (גם אם הרב לא דורש, הם רוצים את האישור).


----------



## shanshan11 (24/7/05)

רציתי לדעת תוך כמה ימים התעודת 
רווקות מוכנה...בד"כ


----------



## בנניטה (24/7/05)

רבנות קרית אונו 
מס' טלפון: 03-5348820, 03-5349510. כתובת: רח וינגייט 22 קומה ג (מאחורי ביה"כ המרכזי, ליד בי"ס ניר) שעות פתיחה: ימים א,ג,ד,ה 8:30-12:130, יום ב 16-19 ההגעה בתאום טלפוני מראש. לצורך הוצאת תעודת רווקות יש להביא תעודת זהות וספח, 2 תמונות פספורט, תעודת נישואין של ההורים, 135 ש"ח במזומן או צ'ק. יש להביא 2 עדים גברים שאינם קרובי משפחה, מצוידים בתעודת זהות. העדים יכולים להגיע בנפרד, בשעות הקבלה, ללא תאום מראש. בפתיחת תיק- 3 תמונות פספורט ואגרה בסכום של 600+ ש"ח (לא זוכרת במדויק את הסכום- אותו סכום כמו בכל המועצות...) הצוות נחמד מאד ומסביר פנים. לא חיכיתי בתור בכלל- הגעתי בשעה היעודה והתקבלתי מיד. לקחת בחשבון- כשהתקשרתי לקבוע תור ניתן לי תאריך לשבוע אחרי (כך שאם לחוצים בזמן להתקשר מספיק זמן מראש)


----------



## hunny1 (24/7/05)

האם אפשר 
לפתוח תיק ולהוציא תעודת רווקות באותה פגישה ?


----------



## dekelדקל (24/7/05)

למי יש פרטים על רבנות חיפה? ו.. 
למי ידוע אם הם מאשרים רבנים של צוהר שאינם רבני-ערים?


----------



## בנניטה (24/7/05)

........ 
תעודת רווקות צריך להוציא רק מי שפותח תיק לא בעיר מגוריו. ז"א אם את רשומה בת"א והחבר שלך בב"ש ובחרתם לפתוח תיק בב"ש- את צריכה להוציא תעודת רווקות בת"א, אבל הוא לא צריך תעודת רווקות (כי אתם פותחים תיק בעיר שלו). מקווה שיצא ברור.....


----------



## hunny1 (24/7/05)

בנניטה - שלחתי לך מסר ../images/Emo140.gif


----------



## T i k t a k i t (24/7/05)

אם את נרשמת ברבנות של 
עיר שרשומה לך בת"ז-את לא צריכה תעודת רווקות של ממש-אלא ששני עדים יעידו שאת רווקה ....זה ממה שידוע לי.


----------



## davron (25/7/05)

כן אני עשיתי את זה 
רק תצטיידי בתעודת רווקות של החבר


----------



## גביבית (24/7/05)

רבנות מועצה אזורית דרום השרון... 
יש כאן בכלל מישהו ששייך למועצה הזו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צריך להביא: 2 עדים             תמונות פספורט             ת"ז             כסף הרב הוא גם המזכירה...זה יושב בתוך הבניין של המועצה והוא מקבל פעם בשוע (לא זכור לי ימים ושעות פתיחה, נדמה לי מ -10:00) אבל אפשר להתקשר אליו ולקבוע איתו ליום אחר. רצוי להגיע מוקדם כי כמו שאמרתי הוא עובד לבדו ובנוסף לזה הוא גם קצת איטי... אצלנו הוא לא עשה בעיות עם רב של צהר כי הוא הכיר אותו אישית (הרב גרינוולד מנחלים) אבל הוא דאג להבהיר לנו שהוא לא מסכים "לכל אחד"...מאשר הדרכת כלות של צהר. אממ, מה עוד? ביקש אישור של מקווה לאחר החתונה. זהו, נראה לי...


----------



## הפיה הקטנה המקורית (25/7/05)

גם אנחנו מדרום השרון 
הבנתי שהרב עובד שם פעמיים בשבוע. האם הוא מקשה? החצי אמור להוציא במועצה תעודת רווקות.


----------



## meiku (24/7/05)

באר שבע 
צריך להביא את מה שכתוב באתר של משרד הדתות: 2 תמונות פספורט של כל אחד מבני הזוג תעודת נישואין של ההורים או כתובה תעודת זהות תעודת סטודנט (אם יש ואז מקבלים הנחה-360 שח במקום 600) "רגישויות" של הרבנות: 1. מוכנים לקבל רבנים חיצוניים כול עוד יש להם את האישורים הנדרשים (רב מכהן ומורשה לערוך חופות) וגם הדרכת כלות חיצונית, למרות שלא הזכרתי את צוהר כך ששאני לא יודעת מה היחס שלהם לצוהר. 2. חובה לתת את אישור המקווה כדי לקבל את תעודת הנישואין מאוחר. גם אם הרב המחתן לא דורש את האישור, הם מחייבים לתת אותו יחד עם העותק של הכתובה. לא תטבלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא תקבלו תעודת נישואין!


----------



## otherthings (24/7/05)

מה לעשות כשאין עדים? 
אין לי - אני לא רוצה לבקש מהשכן שאני אפילו לא מכירה את השם שלו מה לעשות?


----------



## בנניטה (24/7/05)

למצוא מישהו 
אין ברירה. אם אין לך חבר שיכול להגיע פשוט תמצאי מישהו- חבר של הבנזוג, עמית לעבודה, שכנים, חברים של חברים/של ההורים/של האחים. אני יודעת שיש מקומות, אם המועצה נמצאת במקום מרכזי, פשוט תופסים מישהו ברחוב ומבקשים ממנו להיכנס רגע. (אצלי הרבנות ממוקמת במקום שאףאחד לא עובר "במקרה")


----------



## otherthings (24/7/05)

הם רחוקים 
אני לא אביא מישהו מת"א או אגרום למישהו לא ללכת לעבודה בגלל זה. צטערת זה ממש לא לעניין נראה לי שאני אתפוס אנשים ברחוב לא נעים


----------



## hunny1 (24/7/05)

הם יכולים לבוא בניפרד


----------



## otherthings (24/7/05)

זה נסיעה של בערך 20 דקות לכל אחד 
מהם זה לא לעניין אני לא הולכת לבקש דבר כזה ממישהו שלא ראיתי כבר חצי שנה


----------



## r e d o n e (24/7/05)

רבנות גדרה 
פשוט מקסימים הייתי שם להוציא תעודת רווקות והיה מהיר 5 דקות בלי תור שלחתי שני עדים והכי נחמד היה שאבדה להורים שלי תעודת הנישואין שלהם אז הבחורה מהרבנות פשוט בקשה את התאריך ואת הרבנות בה הם התחתנו והשיגה לי את זה(במקומות אחרים מבקשים על זה 100 שקל) רבנות קריית גת בסדר די פושר כזה חיכינו רבע שעה שם צריך שהעדים יבואו עם בני הזוג ויש שיחה עם הרב לא נורא וזהו סכ"ה שתי הרבנויות היו ממש בסדר איתנו ולא נרשמה בעיה מיוחדת


----------



## ניש ונוש (24/7/05)

רבנות נתניה../images/Emo178.gif 
הגעתי לרבנות נתניה אך ורק לשם הוצאת תעודת רווקות. הם עשו לי פרצופים על כך שאני לא מוכנה להירשם לנישואין אצלם, אני מתחתנת ב"ארץ כנען" שזה קרוב יחסית לנתניה. אחרי שהתחלתי להרים את הקול (בפעם הראשונה בחיי על אנשים זרים) הם שאלו את הרב והרב הואיל ברוב טוב ליבו להסכים לכך שלא ארשם אצלם. אני מודה שבשלב מסוים רציתי לתת להם את 600 השקלים שהם כ"כ רוצים רק כדי שיעזבו אותי בשקט. העדים מגיעים בנפרד ועוברים חקירה קצרה: כמה זמן מכירים, מאיפה, שם האב ועיסוקו,שם האם, כתובת מגורים ומקצוע הרווק/ה. מקווה שלא התשתי אתכם בסיפורים,אבל היה חשוב לי לספר כדי שתדעו להתרחק.


----------



## פו של נמרון (24/7/05)

אשקלון ואשדוד 
באנו במטרה לפתוח תיק באשדוד- שם רשום הבחור אבל לאור היחס והמקום החלטנו רק להוציא שם תעודת רווקות (שני עדים ו 135ש"ח)ולפתוח באשקלון את התיק. רבנות אשקלון נראית בסדר גמור, שילמנו 400 ומשהו ש"ח (התעריף הקבוע+הנחת סטודנטים), הבאנו תעודות נישואין של ההורים ואת עצמנו, פתחו לנו את התיק ובהמשך שלחתי לשם שני עדים שבאו בלי נוכחותי וחתמו. את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי דרך צוהר ולא ברבנות- מומלץ. רבנות אשקלון מקפידה על אישור מקווה-גם אם הרב לא מבקש. מזל טוב לכולן!


----------



## T i k t a k i t (24/7/05)

כמה שאלות לגבי רבנות אשקלון 
לא היה צריך להביא לשם את ההורים? טוב לדעת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אגב,עוד נקודה לגבי הדרכת כלות באשקלון-נכון ללפני כמה חודשים היה מדובר בכ4 פגישות של כמה שעות...


----------



## פו של נמרון (24/7/05)

לא היינו צריכים להביא הורים 
ואם הם דורשים 4 פגישות אז אני ממליצה עוד יותר בחום על הדרכת כלות של צוהר (אמרתי שאני מעדיפה לעשות הדרכה ליד הבית ולא לבוא לאשקלון ולא עשו בעיות). להביא את הכתובה לפניהחתונה שלחתי את אמא.


----------



## T i k t a k i t (24/7/05)

בדיוק התכנון שלי 
אנחנו גרים במרכז,ורק חסר לי לבוא לשם ל4 פגישות [למרות שחברה שעשתה אמרה שהיה די נחמד-גם זה משהו] תודה!


----------



## רונקלה (24/7/05)

הסיפור שלנו עם הרבנות 
זה יהיה קצת ארוך... נתחיל בזה, שאני מאבן יהודה, והחתן מנתניה. מראש הזהירו אותנו, להתרחק מנתניה כמו מאש, ולכן הגענו לשם רק כדי להוציא תעודת רווקות, והמשימה הוכתרה בהצלחה בלי בעיות. התוכנית הייתה להירשם ברבנות אבן יהודה, אך הסתבר, ששם הצרה לא פחות קטנה, יש שם רב שעושה בעיות סתם בשביל הכיף שלו, אז בסוף הגענו גם לשם, רק כדי להוציא תעודת רווקות. גם המשימה הזו, הוכתרה בהצלחה. לבסוף, החלטנו לפתוח תיק ברבנות בכפר הרואה, שהיא הרבנות הקרובה למקום עריכת הנישואין. הרב בכפר הרואה, הרב וויס, הודיע לי שהוא פותח לי את התיק, כטובה, ושכעקרון, אי אפשר לפתוח במקום שקרוב למקום העריכה של הנישואין, אלא רק ברבנויות של איזור המגורים של הזוג. בכל אופן, נתיק נפתח בשלום. הדרכת הכלות של כפר הרואה (על ידי אשתו של הרב וייס), ערכה בדיוק, אבל בדיוק 15 ד' לשלוש כלות (!!!!) מה ששימח אותי עד מאוד. בסוף גם החלטנו לקחת את הרב וייס שיחתן אותנו, כי הוא היה ממש נחמד. עד כאן בינתיים...מקווה שילך חלק בהמשך.


----------



## talial24 (24/7/05)

רבנות קרית ביאליק ועכו 
תעודת רווקות הוצאתי בעכו שם דווקא הלך ממש מהר הבאתי שני עדים ולא שאלו אותם כלום הם רק חתמו שהם מכירים אותי ובזה נגמר העניין. פתיחת תיק ברבנות הוצאנו בקרית ביאליק שם היה די סיוט היינו שם יותר משעתים כשברוב הזמן חיכינו בתור הרב שאל כל מיני שאלות מעצבנות והתעקש על כל מיני פרטים קטנים ממש מרגיז. לקחו כמובן כסף, תמונות, תעודת רווקות תעודת נישואין וכד'...


----------



## נעה בתלתלים (24/7/05)

רבנות תל אביב 
נרשמנו ברבנות תל אביב. אני תושבת, חבר שלי הגיע עם תעודת רווקות מרבנות באר שבע. הם פותחים בשמונה, ואז אפשר להתחיל לקחת מספרים, אבל הרבנים מגיעים רק בתשע כלומר בין שמונה לתשע בהכרח מחכים (אני יכולה להמליץ על כמה בתי קפה נחמדים בסביבה). אותנו רשם הרב בורגן. חיכינו די הרבה (הינו מספר 5, נכנסנו בעשר וקצת נראה לי), לדעתי זוגות שהגיעו מאוחר הרוויחו כי נוסך עוד רב שרושם לנישואין וזה היה תור חדש ונפרד, אז חיכו הרבה פחות. אבל לא נורא. הוא היה מאוד נחמד. העדים הגיעו איתנו ושוחררו במהרה (לא לפני שהוזמנו לחזור בקרוב להרשם בעצמם), והרב הציע להתקשר לאחד ההורים שלי במקום שיגיעו בהמשך היום, מה שחסך טרטור והיה מאוד נחמד מצידו. ממנו נשלחתי להדרכת כלות, שאמנם כבר התחילה אבל הסכימו להכניס אותי באמצע (ועשו לי השלמות אחר כך). לפי ידיעתי הם לא מקבלים הדרכת כלות חיצונית (של צהר למשל). בכל מקרה לא היה נורא, שוחחנו על דיני טהרת המשפחה, היה לנו בוחן בעל פה (לא באמת), ושוחררנו. הרבנית עברה עם כל אחת על התאריך, וידאה בעדינות שזה מסתדר עם המחזור, ונתנה את ההפניה למקווה ואוסף ניירת נוסף שלא ממש התעמקתי בו. אחר כך שילמנו (קיבלנו הנחה לסטודנטים), נתנו כתובת למשלוח תעודת הנישואים, והלכנו הביתה. אנחנו עוד צריכים ללכת להדרכה זוגית שעושים באיזשהו ארגון חיצוני והם מפקססים אישור לרבנות. יצאנו משם רק בסביבות אחת עשרה וחצי, אבל בזה זה נגמר.


----------



## נעה בתלתלים (24/7/05)

מה צריך להביא? 
שכחתי לרשום קודם... מי שמביא תעודת רווקות, צריך רק 2 תמונות פספורט בנוסף. מי שלא, צריך 3 תמונות פספורט, תעודת נישואים או כתובה של ההורים (אני הבאתי עותק), 2 עדים והורה אחד לפחות. העדים וההורה לא חייבים להגיע בפתיחת התיק, וכמו שאמרתי, להורים אפשר לפעמים להתקשר (תלוי ברב אני מניחה). ותעודות זהות כמובן.


----------



## נברטילובה (24/7/05)

רבנות רחובות 
בשתי מילים: עורמים קשיים. להרחבה (לא ממש רחבה, אבל בכל זאת). אנחנו מתחתנים בחיק הטבע וכאשר הצהרנו זאת בפני האדם שרשם אותנו, הוא אמר חד משמעית- אסור להתחתן בטבע או בגינה (בבית, כלומר) אלא רק באולם (!!!!!!). דין ודברים קצר שכלל השמעת שמו של רב מוכר ברחובות שהוא במקרה ידיד המשפחה, הסדירה את העניין. כמו כן ציין בפנינו שהם לא מאשרים כל רב חיצוני (מקווה שזה יעבור בשלום) וגם- התקשרתי לקבוע פגישה להדרכת כלות, המתאמת דיברה אלי כאילו הייתי ילדת-גן. לדוגמא: "את יודעת שצריך ללכת למקווה לפני החופה, את יודעת מה זה מקווה?" (!!!) וכאילו לא מספיק שזה הרתיח לי את הדם, היא אמרה שההדרכת כלות היא של 3-4 פגישות (!!!) ושהם לא תמיד מאשרים הדרכה חיצונית, תלוי מי הרבנית. ואם כבר כתבתי, אסיים בשאלה: איך מתחמקים מההדרכת כלות הדרקונית הזאת? מה, לא מספיקה פגישה אחת, למה צריך 3-4 פגישות?


----------



## בקרוב אצלי לא מקורי (24/7/05)

תבררי את השאלות האלה 
עם אגודת צוהר - הם ידעו בדיוק מה מותר ומה אסור ומכירים טוב את הרבנויות. וגלבי 3-4 פגישות: שמעתי שזה לדתיות, וחילוניות עושות מפגש אחד. תצרי קשר עם צוהר בעניין!


----------



## ניש ונוש (24/7/05)

לא הבנתי 
פשוט לשאול את צוהר אם הם יודעים לגבי רבנות X אם הם מאשרים למשל, הדרכת כלות שלהם? הם יודעים מה כל רבנות ורבנות דורשת?


----------



## בקרוב אצלי לא מקורי (24/7/05)

כן!!


----------



## zug2 (25/7/05)

אז חייבים עדים ממין זכר?


----------



## אש28 (24/7/05)

רבנות כפר סבא 
יש למישהי מושג אם הם נותנים את ת. הרווקות במקום?


----------



## davron (24/7/05)

רבנות קרית אונו - מומלץ 
הכל מסודר ופשוט יחסית לרבנות אשדוד שם הוציא החבר שלי תעודת רווקות משלמים במקום תוך חצי שעה הינו בחוץ כולל עדות של שני עדים עלי, הדרכת כלות אצל הרבנית שרה בצורה יפה ותוך שעה וחצי הייתי בחוץ. הם באמת בסדר.


----------



## k u k i t (24/7/05)

רבנות חיפה 
שעות פתיחה: א - ה 8-14 יום ב עד 14:30 יום ו 8 עד 11:30. ימי שיש עמוס- התהליך ארך (כולל המתנה) כשעה. כתובת: רח שמואל בן עדיה 4 פינת קיבוץ גלויות 62 (חיפה כמובן) **שירות אדיב. ***************** ת רווקות * 2 עדים (זכרים....) * ת. זהות * ת. נישואין של הורים. * 2 תמונות * 135 שח ***************** ת. נישואין * 2 עדים (זכרים....) * ת. זהות * ת. נישואין של הורים. * 3 תמונות


----------



## ל124 (24/7/05)

מפתיעה, רבנות כרמיאל 
טרי מיום חמישי, ממש נחמדים, נרשמנו שם ולמרות שבן זוגי כבר לא רשום שם דאגו שלא יצטרך להוציא ת.רווקות ורשמו אותנו, העדים יכולים לבוא ביום אחר ואפילו את התשלום לא דרש באותו הרגע (הפקידה לא היתה). צריך להביא: ת.ז+צילום, ת.נישואין או כתובה של ההורים, 3 תמונות פספורט, עדים (שיכולים לבוא בפעם אחרת אבל צריכים להיות זכרים ותושבי העיר) וכתוב שצריך להביא ת.לידה אבל לא ביקשו. זהו, לגבי ת.סטודנט של האוניברסיטה הפתוחה אני עדיין לא יודעת אם מקבלים כי עדיין לא שילמתי אבל אני יודעת שנתנו הנחה לחבר שלומד בדרבי אז יש סיכוי טוב.


----------



## גילימילי1 (26/7/05)

יופי! עזרת לי מאוד!


----------



## ettt (25/7/05)

רבנות גבעתיים 
נכון ללפני 7 חודשים: בימים שפתוח בצהריים יש יחסית לא מעט זוגות ומה שמעמיס זה שהרב הוא ברברן לר קטן- כל זוג מינימום רבע שעה בפנים. אבל זה נסלח כי הוא "עיגל" לנו פינות (היינו רשומים בגבעתיים רק חודש וחצי והחוק דורש 6 חודשים). אפשר לעשות הכל בפעם אחת (חוץ מההדרכת כלות) ואז צריך: תעודת כשרות של האולם 3 תמונות של כל אחד תעודות נישואין של ההורים 2 עדים גברים לא קרובי משפחה שלכם ולא בינהם את העדים אפשר להביא בנפרד- בימי שישי הרבנות פתוחה אך ורק לעדים ולא לזוגות ככה שזה הולך מאוד מהר אפשר לשלם למונית לרב דרך הרבנות- זה יוצא די זול ככלל- רבנות גבעתיים מאשרת רק רבנים מכהנים שזה אומר- רבני ערים, שכונות ומועצות אזוריות - וזה גם אומר שממש לא כל רבני צהר אפשריים מבחינתם (למשל רב בית כנסת אינו רב מכהן מטעם המדינה לכן לא יאשרו אותו) אם אין הכל ביום הרישום- לא נורא, אפשר להביא את מה שחסר כשנוח- חוץ מתעודות הנישואין של ההורים שזה הכרחי לשם פתיחת התיק גם את התשלום אפשר לשלם רק כשכל התיק מוכן או בהתחלה. יש הנחה לסטודנטים- אני ציינתי שאני סטודנטית ואפילו לא ביקשו תעודה הדרכת כלות- עקרונית זה אחת על אחת. אני ממליצה לנסות למצוא את זו שלפניך/  אחריך ואז זה יותר נחמד. המדריכה די פרימיטיבית ולא עזרה לי במאום אבל אחרי 20 דקות הייתי אחרי ה"חוויה" הזו המקווה- יש מקווה ליד הרבנות והוא מומלץ- נקי, מסודר ואפשר תוך 10 דקות לסיים עם זה. מה שכן הבלניות קצת נוטות להטיף אחרי הטבילה וממני ביקשו להתפלל וליטול ידיים, לא התאים לי ואמרתי להם את זה.


----------



## zug2 (25/7/05)

האם תצלום של כתובה מחו"ל מספיק? 
הורי נישאו בחו"ל . עלינו לפני 25 שנה ואני רוצה לדעת אם יספיק לי להביא תצלום של הכתובה כי זה המסמך היחיד שיש לי שהורי נשואים. או שמא צריך אישור בי"ד רבני? מדובר ברבנות רחובות. מישהו יודע?


----------



## פיאנסה (25/7/05)

ברבנות יבנה לי אמרו שלא מספיק 
כשהתקשרתי לרבנות יבנה אמרו לי שכל מי שלא נולד בארץ, חייב לפני הוצאת תעודת רווקות לעבור עוד תהליך אחד: הוכחת יהדות. בשביל זה שלחו אותי לבית הדין הרבני הקרוב - באשדוד ושם כמובן צריך שוב לשלם ולהביא תעודות לידה שלי ושל אמא שלי. דווקא לא ביקשו תעודת נישואין של ההורים, מוזר. בכל מקרה אני אסע לשם בשבוע הבא ואח"כ אעדכן מה היה.


----------



## zug2 (26/7/05)

>תודה רבה 
כמה זמן זה לקוח לעשות? אוזל לי הזמן... כמה שנים אתם בארץ? אולי אם אנחנו 25 שנה בארץ אין צורך?


----------



## פיאנסה (26/7/05)

לצערי הזמן לא משנה... 
ההורים של החבר שלי הגיעו לארץ מיד אחרי הלידה שלו (הוא היה תינוקי בן 3 שבועות בלבד) וזה היה לפני 29 שנים. ועדיין, צריך להוכיח יהדות! אותי בכל מקרה זה מאוד מעצבן ואפילו מעליב - למה הוא ואני, שנינו יהודים כשרים 100%, צריכים הוכחה לזה? אני מתחילה להבין את כל האנשים שמתחתנים בחתונה רפורמית - זה חוסך הרבה כסף וכאב ראש. לצערי המשפחה של החבר שלי הם מסורתיים ולכן אין מצב לחתונה בלי חופה.


----------



## T i k t a k i t (26/7/05)

אני לא חושבת שזה חוסך כסף...../images/Emo4.gif 
ממילא אם לא עוברים בירור יהדות יש להתחתן אזרחית-וזה לא ממש חינם... (עברתי בירור יהדות בעצמי,וגם אותי עצם הרעיון מאוד עצבן. התהליך בפועל היה קצרצר ,לא השאיר "משקעים" או משו כזה...יאללה,עוד שלב בירוקרטי.]


----------



## בנניטה (26/7/05)

חבר שלי בארץ 26 שנה 
ועדיין היה צריך לעבור את זה. מה שכן, נדמה לי שיחסית היו איתם "קלים" מאשר עם אלו שעלו ממש לאחרונה. כשהם היו בפגישה עם החוקר נתקע לו בראש שהם עלו בשנת 90, ואז כשהוא הבין שטעה, והם עלו ב 80 הוא אמר משהו כמו "אה, למה לא אמרתם... אם זה שנת 80 אז זה פחות בעיה..."


----------



## zug2 (26/7/05)

ברחובות תצלום כתובה מלפני 25 שנה 
מספיק...ו- כרגע בררתי ואפשר לפצל הבאת עדים


----------



## פיאנסה (26/7/05)

כמו שהבטחתי - המשך 
היום נסעתי לבית הדין הרבני באשדוד. מלאתי 2 טפסים (1 אישור יהדות ו-1 תעודת רווקות), הגשתי תצלום ת.ז., תצלום תעודת סטודנט (מכיוון שאני סטודנטית שילמתי רק 217 ש"ח על פתיחת 2 התיקים ביחד במקום 434), אגב שילמתי בכרטיס אשראי! (זו הייתה הפתעה נעימה). בנוסף: תצלום תעודת הלידה שלי, תצלום תעודת הלידה של אמא שלי. זהו בינתיים. עכשיו אני אמורה לחכות שישלחו לי זימון בדואר להגיע ל"משפט" ביחד עם אמא שלי. אני ממתינה... לגבי היחס: הפקידה והרב היו נחמדים מאוד שניהם.


----------



## בּזוּקה (25/7/05)

רבנות ירושלים../images/Emo26.gif 
שנינו ילידי ירושלים *דרשו:* שני עדים לרווקות 2 תמונות פספורט של כל אחד מאיתנו תעודות זהות אישור מהרב המחתן אישור הדרכה לחתן אישור הדרכה לכלה תעודת נישואין של ההורים של שנינו תעודת סטודנט / אישור לימודים - על מנת לקבל הנחה בתשלום *תשלום:|סהדגש| 360 ש"ח לפתיחת תיק אחרי הנחת סטודנט של 40% (אפשר לשלם בצ'ק) שעות פתיחה: א'-ה' 8:30-12:30 אחה"צ 15:00-16:30 יום ו' 8:30-10:30 נתנו דף מפורט ובו זמני קבלת קהל לכל מטרה: להשלמת תיקים / לעדות / לקבלת כתובות / להדרכת כלות / הדרכת חתנים הדרכות: הדרכת כלות אחת באורך שעתיים - הדרכה נעימה ומעניינת, ממש לא בקטע של הטפה אלא יותר מידע הדרכת חתנים אחת באורך שעה וקצת - החצי אמר שהיה מעניין... סה"כ:|סהדגש| העניינים שם די מתוקתקים, יש כמה אנשים שמטפלים ברישום והכל עובד במעין שרשרת כזו. היחס נעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרב המקדש שלנו הוא גם רב ש"עובד" ברבנות ככה שהכל היה פשוט יותר*


----------



## הפיה הקטנה המקורית (25/7/05)

רבנות פתח תקווה 
מה קורה שם?


----------



## Hippogriff (25/7/05)

אני הוצאתי שם תעודת רווקות 
קודם כל: חשוב!!! להביא תעודת לידה. כן, בשום מקום אחר לא דורשים אותה, אבל משום מה ברבנות פ"ת זה חובה. בסה"כ החוויה שלי ברבנות פ"ת היתה טובה: הכל הלך מהר ויעיל, האנשים היו נחמדים ותעודת הרווקות הגיעה אלי הביתה אחרי שבוע בערך.


----------



## c h a p p i e (27/7/05)

טוב, לא נורא, אבל גם לא נעים 
טוב, הייתי היום ברבנות פתח תקווה כדי לפתוח שם תיק - והם קשים! קודם כל, התעקשו להביא תעודות לידה, למרות שהחצי הביא תעודת רווקות מהעיר שלו ושנינו הבאנו את תעודות הזהות של האמהות כולל ספחים. הם התעקשו על תעודת לידה, אחרי שבטלפון אמרו לנו שתעודות הזהות של האמהות זה מספיק. מעצבנים! אז רצתי למשרד הפנים להביא את שלי כי אין את תעודת הלידה שלי בבית, והחצי יפקסס להם בהזדמנות. דבר שני - אמרו לי להביא 2 תמונות פספורט, ואכן הבאתי, אבל אז החליטו שחייבים 3... נו באמת, אתם עושים צחוק?!?! לפחות את העדים הצלחנו לשחרר מהר וגם את החתן יחסית מהר. אני נשארתי להדרכת כלות אצל בתיה, שהיתה מאוד נחמדה, רק צריך להראות כבוד ולשמור על ראש פתוח. האמת, נראה לי שפשוט נפלנו על יקע מעצבן ואם היינו פונים מראש למנהל מחלקת רישום נישואין אולי היה יותר נעים ויותר מהר, והרבה פחות תיזוזים כי הלכתי להצטלם ואחר כך להביא תעודת לידה וכל הסיפור לקח לי איזה 3 שעות, ויכול היה להיגמר בהרבה פחות עם קצת גמישות ורגישות... אז הזוגות של פתח תקווה, לא לשכוח: תעודות לידה, תעודות זהות, 3 תמונות פספורט, עותקים של כתובות או תעודות נישואין של ההורים משני הצדדים, תעודת רווקות למי שלא מפתח תקווה, אישור לימודים לשנה"ל הנוכחית (סטודנטים) ועדים, כמובן. ולכו למנהל המחלקה - לצערי לא זוכרת את שמו אבל הוא בדלת השמאלית מבין השתיים. זהו. מזל טוב ובהצלחה לכולם!


----------



## בדרך כלל (25/7/05)

רבנות קרית כפר קאסם 
עמלת בטיחת תיק-30 שקל סגירת טיק-30 שקל הוציאת ת. רבקות-30 שקל 2 תמונות בסבורט-30 שקל מנה שווארמה-30 שקל הדרחה על הקלה-30 שקל יש מקבה למי שרוצה-30 שקל (לא כולל שכר בלבלנית) שקילה של הזהב-30 שקל. בטרינר לגמלים-30 שקל. 30 גמלים-30 שקל. שעות בעילות:קול יום. אופן הגעה:מגיעים לאן שרוצים,לפי דרישות הלקוח.


----------



## לולי שלולי (26/7/05)

../images/Emo6.gifאח.. חוש הומור זה דבר חשוב...


----------



## מתוקית23 (25/7/05)

רבנות נהריה 
ביקשו את הדברים הרגילים-תעודת רווקות, כתובה, 3 תמונות פספורט, צילום של תעודות זהות וסטודנט וגם צילום של הכתובה/אישור נישואין. כמו כן, 2 עדים זכרים שיכולים להגיע בנפרד. היה קצר וענייני, ללא בעיות. שעות פעילות: א-ה 8 עד 13 ויש גם שעות פעילות אחה"צ אבל אני לא זוכרת אותן, סורי


----------



## hunny1 (25/7/05)

מה עם רבנות הרצליה ? 
לא עונים בטלפון כבר יומיים, מישהו יודע מה השעות שלהם ? והשאלה שלי היא אם להורים אין כתובה מה עושים ?


----------



## JakoNTeddy (25/7/05)

הם היו החופש 
שעות קבלה, נדמה לי שאמרו לי כל יום מ-8:30 עד 12:00 ושני ורביעי גם אחה"צ 16:00 - 17:30


----------



## KVI (25/7/05)

רבנות נצרת עלית... מישהו?


----------



## הגוזלית (25/7/05)

רבנות יהוד 
לצורך הוצאת תעודת רווקות יש להביא תעודת זהות וספח, 2 תמונות פספורט, תעודת נישואין של ההורים/כתובה, 135 ₪, 2 עדים גברים שאינם קרובי משפחה מצוידים בתעודת זהות, במקרה שלנו גם רשיון נהיגה תפס...  העדים יכולים להגיע בנפרד, בשעות הקבלה, ללא תאום מראש. טיפ חשוב: להתקשר ולוודא שהרב אכן נמצא בשעות הקבלה שהוא אמור להימצא... אחרת אפשר "בכייף" להתייבש שם גם שעה. סה"כ- עבר מהר ובשלום ללא קושי וקבלתי את התעודה במקום. את התיק פתחנו במועצה דתית אזורית בקעת בית שאן. מאוד נחמדים ונעימים, שדכו לנו רב מקסים מצוהר (שחיתן את הבת של ראש המועצה...) ומאוד הלכו לקראתנו. ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא מצא את תעודת הנשואים של הוריו ולא עשו מזה סיפור... לא חיכינו בתור והתקבלנו בסבר פנים יפות ובנוסף קבלנו זוג פמוטים לזוג הנישא... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הבאנו: ת"ז, 2 תמונות פספורט- כל אחד מאתנו, ת.רווקות ושלמנו את האגרה, כמתבקש בכל רבנות. אם מתאפשר לפתוח שם תיק - מומלץ בחום!!


----------



## 7יעלה (25/7/05)

רבנות כפר הראה ../images/Emo9.gif 
הרב וייס מקסים ! אישר לי עדות כי לא היו לי עדים , סידר לי ישר רב כי הוא כבר תפוס, היה חמוד ומקסים ואני אעשה הדרכת כלות אצל אישתו !!! מומלץ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rona777 (25/7/05)

בקשר לרבנות כפר הרא"ה 
אני צריכה להוציא שם תעודת רווקות השבוע ויש לי כמה שאלות היית צריכה להביא תעודת לידה? (כי במענה הקולי שלהם אומרים שצריך) ודבר שני, תאמת איתו מראש שתביאי עדות במקום עדים, או שפשוט הגעת עם עדות? תודה


----------



## 7יעלה (25/7/05)

אני לא יודעת לגבי תעודת רווקות 
כי אני שייכת למושב אז לא הייתי צריכה , לגבי העדות פשוט אמרתי לו שאין לי עדים ושאלתי אם אוכל להביא עדות והוא אמר שאין בעיה , אז קראתי ל2 חברות


----------



## אנחנו 5 (26/7/05)

מועצה אזורית אשכול 
הרב שוקרון שהיה צרחך להיות כנראה נתקע במחסומים אז הפקידה שלו קיבלה אותנו ופתחה לנו את התיקץ שש מאות ש"ח ושלא יגידו לכם אחרת: העדים חייבים לבוא איתכם!!!


----------



## suni123 (26/7/05)

KGA. 
TJGP


----------



## בנניטה (26/7/05)

סדרי ונוהלי רישום נישואין-קישור 
הנה קישור לאתר הרשמי של הרשות הארצית לשרותי דת.


----------



## נוגה ומאדים (26/7/05)

רבנות נשר ורבנות כפר יונה 
הוצאתי ת.רווקות ברבנות נשר.עלות 135ש"ח.יחס בסדר גמור.לא עשו ענין משום דבר והיו מאוד נחמדים. ואת התיק פתחנו ברבנות כפר יונה.עלות 600 ש"ח (אם אני לא טועה).וגם היו מאוד נחמדים.מה שכן הם לא אישרו לנו רב של צהר. בשני המקרים עדים לא חייבים להגיע איתנו.


----------



## נברטילובה (26/7/05)

רבנות רחובות והדרכת כלות 
היום התקשרתי לצוהר לתאם הדרכת כלות ולהפתעתי הם הודיעו לי שרבנות רחובות היא אחת מארבע הרבנויות שלא מאשרות הדרכת כלות חיצונית. עוד יותר מבאסת העובדה שברבנות דורשים 3-4 פגישות להדרכת כלות.... מי שיכול, נסו להתרחק מרבנות רחובות שדאגה לרפד לנו את הדרך לנישואין בקשיים מקשיים שונים.


----------



## פיאנסה (26/7/05)

אבל איזו ברירה יש לי? 
אנחנו עומדים לקנות דירה ברחובות, ולכן אנחנו חייבים להירשם ברבנות רחובות. אני לא מאמינה - 4 פגישות? זה מטורף לגמרי. הם יתחשבו בי אם אני אסביר שאני סטודנטית, ואני לוקחת סמסטר קיץ + מבחנים שדחיתי למועדי ב', בקיצור אין לי זמן לקשקוש הזה (אבל בניסוח יפה יותר)?


----------



## לולי שלולי (26/7/05)

רבנות באר שבע 
פתחנו שם תיק נישואין כי הכתובת של שנינו עדיין שם (אם משנים כתובת בת.ז. זה צריך להיות מינימום 1/2 שנה לפני) מבקשים: 2 תמונות פספורט תעודת נישואין של כל זוג הורים + צילום של ת.ז. של כל הורה צריך לבוא עם ת.ז שלכם כי זה חלק מהרישום יש הנחה לסטודנטים 40% מהמחיר המלא (יצא לנו 360 ש"ח) סה"כ יחסית נחמדים, הגענו בשעות הקבלה, יש להם יותר מרב רישום אחד אז לא ממש חיכינו בתור והרישום לקח בערך 1/2 שעה מה שכן הרבנית ממש מגעילה, עם תודעת שירות אפס מאופס (בזמן שחיכיתי מחוץ לחדר שלה לפי הוראה שלה, התחשק לה לצאת לארוחת צהריים בלי לזרוק מילה לכיווני) לזכותה יאמר שהיא כן מחוברת למאה ה- 21 וגלולות לא גורמות לה להתעלף העדים יכולים להגיע בנפרד, אפשר ששני העדים יהיו לשני בני הזוג, גברים כמובן


----------



## אביה02 (27/7/05)

רבנות רמלה, פתיחת תיק נישואין 
מהטלפון: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ת. זהות בני הזוג. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ת. זהות הורים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ת. רווקות (אם אחד מבני הזוג לא תושב העיר) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 תמונות פספורט לכל אחד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כתובות או ת.נישואין של ההורים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תשלום אגרה של 600 ש"ח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שני עדים גברים (יכולים לבוא בנפרד) שעות פתיחה א-ה 9-12 לפני צהרים א ו-ג תיאום מראש בין השעות 16-18


----------



## ניש ונוש (27/7/05)

מישהו יודע למה צוהר לא עונים היום? 
אני מנסה להשיג את צוהר היום כדי לדעת אם רבנות טבריה מאשרת את צוהר. צוהר לא עונים לי, אולי אחד מכם יודע את התשובה... בבקשה...


----------



## פיאנסה (28/7/05)

רבנות יבנה 
מישהי מכירה?


----------

